# Puppy coat colour v. adult coat colour



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Are there any hints you can share about coat colour changes from puppy to adult please?

I've read on here that the sables get lighter. Also from browsing breeders websites to look at photos, I can see that reds/browns might get lighter? Do creams change to white? 

Are there rules of thumb that tell you what the adult colour will be? Is it part guesswork?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I cant tell you a whole lot but I do not believe creams will change to white. I have a white and cream that the white ended up turning cream in spots and the visible cream spots from puppyhood got darker.

I am sure someone will chime in soon to help you out. There have been lots of discussions on here so keep searching this site and you will probably find some more really good information on colors


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I am no expert but my white girl turned into a very light cream as she got older. Not cream to white but white to cream. Hope someone else comes on with more info for ya.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you both for the info. So white can turn to cream, and there I was thinking the other way round! 

My previous dogs were a Golden Retriever and Standard Poodles. So I've never had to consider such complicated coat colour options before. It's all very confusing...but kind of fun.

I wonder also how much you/we all are influenced by coat colour compared to personality? I'm a bit scared I'll go to see a litter and the puppy I like the _look_ of won't be the puppy whose _personality_ appeals to me most. Or maybe it doesn't work that way, maybe you just know when it's the whole package, sort of that one puppy just really grabs your heart? I hope that's what happens for me.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You will just know ;-)


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't think there is a general rule other than looking at the parents. Sable coats are really unpredictable...and that is part of the fun...In Maverick's case he is only 5 months so he is still a puppy and could still cange a lot but he looked like a grayish brown wolf when he was a pup and now he's a light red/cream color.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Light colors get darker (white, cream, light fawn).

Dark colors get lighter (fawn, sables, blues etc).

Black stays black.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Mark, Maverick is such a cutie! I agree with you, it's fun watching them change.

And thanks so much Kristi, that's made things a lot clearer.


----------

